# Auto Finish has launched a new Premium Valeting Kit



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Auto Finish launches essential Premium Valeting Kit



Detailing specialist Auto Finish has launched a new Premium Valeting Kit, providing detailers and car enthusiasts with everything they need to bring the best out of the car.

Arriving just in time for Valentine's Day, the kit contains all of the washes and waxes you need to bring some sparkle to your beloved. The new kit retails at £39.99, representing a saving of almost £25, compared to buying the products separately.

The new Auto Finish Premium Valeting Kit contains:
-	Advanced Resin Polish (500ml) leaves a high-gloss shine on your car's paintwork, restoring it back to its mirror-finish showroom shine.
-	Advanced Wash & Wax (500ml) contains innovative water-beading technology that repels water on contact. Advanced Wash & Wax effortlessly removes traffic film and dirt, giving a high-gloss and streak-free finish.
-	Rapid Color Restorer (500ml) is a spray-on paintwork renovator, using licenced T-Cut technology. The formula restores the original colour, removing oxidation, scratches, ingrained road grime, tar spots and baked insect deposits.
-	Bumper Shine (500ml) gives a new-look shine on bumpers and exterior trim. The silicone-free gel helps to protect against the build-up of dirt and grime.
-	Screenwash (500ml) contains powerful cleaning agents which quickly remove dirt from windscreens whilst offering winter protection down to -36°C (undiluted).
-	Rapid Wheel Cleaner (500ml) instantly cuts through dirt, grease and brake dust, and can be used on lacquered wheels, painted steel wheels and plastic wheel trims.
-	Tar Remover Pre-Soak (500ml) removes tar spots, oil, adhesive residues, tree sap, bird lime, fuel spills, stubborn greasy marks and much more.
-	Crystal Glass Polish (500ml) cleans and polishes glass and mirrors, while also improving light scratches. The formula removes dirt, grease, tobacco haze and finger marks to leave a streak-free shine, and can also be used in the home.
-	Polishing Cloth
-	Sponge

The kit also includes a handy leaflet, which has detailed information on the Auto Finish range, customer testimonials, and an 'Ask the Tech Guys' section with frequently asked questions, answered by Auto Finish's technical expert Anthony Dymond.

The Auto Finish Premium Valeting Kit is available to buy now from www.Motor-World.co.uk for retail customers, and www.maccess.co.uk for trade customers. It is available in the UK and Ireland.


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Looks like a great little kit.

I could do with some more stuff, not having a car to clean for a while has meant my stock hasn't been replaced.

For the price this looks like a good purchase, might give it a whirl.

Waiting on delivery of a car (second hand) that will no doubt need a good clean and it would be good to try something like this out I reckon.


----------

